# Powder Coating



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Anyone have anything powder coated from hobbyshopper?

I assume Hank does this or does he send it out?

Can you powder coat an aluminum part that is anodized?

Finally anyone know how durable is it?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

can answer 2. im pretty sure it dosent stick to anodized aluminum. also it is very durable because my champ kart roll bars are power coated and it hasnt flaket yet


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

Powder Coating is very Durable...and i think flexble as well....they use it on chassis for alot of things...my Go-Karts Chassis is Powder coated.....and is still looking as good as the day we bought it :thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, I do it myself. You can't powercoat anodizing but I can remove it, normally just by lightly sandblasting the pasts. Sandblasting also gives the PC a little better grip.


----------



## toddallen25 (Apr 21, 2005)

I was told you can spray oven cleaner on anodizing, bake it for awhile, then pretty much wipe it off. Then ready to pc... Like I say, was told, not did it tho..


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I have stripped anodizing that way.....major pain. It also pits the aluminum making it black and nasty. Cleaning the aluminum was the most work of the whole ordeal.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

There have been a couple artices in R/C Driver that mention a product called Greased Lightening that works for taking the anodizing off and it doesn't pit the aluminum. Haven't tried it myself but they do recommend it.


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

www.jethot.com


----------



## bud3738 (Mar 3, 2002)

hank...sent you a PM


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

i went to walmart and bought oven cleaner and all the parts are still fine i didnt bake it just let it sit and it came right off but i also polished it right away and put high gloss sealer on it


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here is a little job I just got done with. It's actually Neon Green.... seems pictures never do the color justice.... it's a lot brighter then it looks here.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Cool, that is one of the colors I was thinking of having my tool handles done in. I am still trying to decide what all I want done.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Very nice Hank.......hmmm I know there were some parts around here I wanted done in purple.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

Looks cool hank, cant wait to get them back. Ill post some pics of them on the car when its together. "Hyper Green" lol. Thanks!


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Go TEAM GREEN !!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The color is much closer to this









You can see all of the colors available by going to http://www.hobbyshopper.com/shop/pages.php?pageid=4

If you want something done let me know what color you want as I may have to order it in and it takes a few days to get it.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Hank, How much to do a cars worth of aluminum?


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

just got my parts back from hank,WOW! the color chip is what it looks like, pics dont show near the color. great job hank, thanks again.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Hank just out of curiousity. Are there any issues with areas that have to have something slid into them that you CAN'T block off? Such as in the above pics where height adjusters would slide into the bulkheads in the rear since I know powder coating adds "thickness" to a part?

left turner.........I guess you could actually answer that one since you just got the parts back. How's the fit?


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

fit is great, he sealed all the holes. i sent him a ride height adjuster so he could make sure it fit. the pins slid in every hole on the front blocks. every screw restarted perfect. may have to do the next one in the safety yellow or the light grey.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I try to block any holes that I can.... if I can't then I normally double check them with a reamer and retap the threads if needed. I do have Safety Yellow in stock.... but I think it has a very very slight greenish tint to it... but then I'm color blind so who knows  I'd have to order in the Light Grey if you want it done that color.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

this is more like the true colors.(car is on oval swap, buying new car so i guess ill be sending more parts,lol)


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

better pic


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

I gotta say I seen lefty turners ride. Looks awsome. Great job hank. I will be sending some stuff. 
Hank do they offer i believe it is Mcclaren yellow? It has kinda a orangey yellow look to it. Thanks
Couldn't find anything close on color chart.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The only colors I have available are listed at http://www.hobbyshopper.com/shop/pages.php?pageid=4


----------

